# what amp for 6 speakers



## SMITTY

I am gonna be runnin 4 8 inch and 2 6.5 in bazookas. What amp do I need to get to run them? Needs to fit through the 8 inch speaker hole. I was gonna get the fosgate PBR300x4 but do I need to get a 6 channel amp? I dont know much about this amp stuff.


----------



## filthyredneck

Are you planning on running all the speakers on full range? If so I think that fosgate will be ok, just gotta figure out how you want to divide the speakers between the channels. 
My little brother is running (8) Kicker marine 6.5s on an Alpine 300w 4 channel and I can't even stand close to it when he cranks it up.....its loud enough to drown out my muzzy when we are riding pretty hard.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## myersr15

Check out the whoolie shop they have great amps.


----------



## whoolieshop

You can get by with a 4 channel provided you wire the speakers properly. If you'll tell me what ohm's your speakers are rated at id be glad to help you sort out the wiring. A 6 channel isn't really needed except in instances where you would like front/rear/sub to be independently tunable.










This diagram would put (4) 4 ohm speakers back into a 4 ohm load using 2 channels of a 4 channel amplifier. The other two channels could be used to run your 6.5" speakers. for more information on wiring go here -> http://whoolie.com/wiring_speakers.htm


----------

